# Eureka Mignon purchase - sanity check



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

I was all ready to pull the trigger on a new Mignon, but BB are out of stock, so that gives me a bit of time to double check my findings...

I am looking for a grinder to replace my Baratza Encore for espresso duties. My research repeatedly leads me to a new Mignon, but I wanted to double check I haven't missed any other alternatives.

Budget is £300, although I could wait a couple of months and push that to £400. I'm happy to buy second-hand but from what I've seen on ebay I don't have enough knowledge to ask the right questions there, so I've ruled that out. I'd happily buy here, but not much coming up lately that is within driving distance (I'm very hesitant to trust my luck with getting anything of this value posted).

Annoyingly the most restrictive factor is the ubiquitous kitchen cabinets, and lack of kitchen real estate! Which seems to rule out most if not all of the usual suspects in the 2nd-hand £200-400 market. Please correct my if I'm wrong!

My machine is a Gaggia Classic, not had it long and still learning the ropes. I don't see myself upgrading any time soon, but who knows eh!

Thanks

Ian


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I've seen Compak K3 being suggested as an alternative to Eureka Mignon: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28942-Compak-K3-Touch-Advance-Matt-Black-x-2-%A3275-each-inc-delivery&highlight=compak


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What actual space do you have to play with ?

There was a Baratza vario for sale also form @froggystyle this may be worth considering too


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I considered the k3 touch before going for a Mignon. With a Classic the Mignon is great. It is good quality, quiet, small, nice looking, a doddle to clean and has low retention. The k3 is quite a bit larger, more faff to clean and has higher retention. Not as popular as the mignon. I don't think there is much point going beyond this size of grinder with a Classic. If you plan on upgrading your machine, then a much better grinder will be required, but as your short of space, this is unlikely. Same as me - kitchen limited.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks, yes I saw the K3 advertised and was tempted, but for the reasons above I think I'd rather go for the mignon. Space is indeed limited unfortunately - blame those pesky Victorians!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you calculating space as a grinder with hopper or without? as many of the commercials are used just with beans in the throat and no hopper.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Are you calculating space as a grinder with hopper or without? as many of the commercials are used just with beans in the throat and no hopper.


Ahh thank you, didn't realise that! Could be a game changer!

Space available is 190mm width; vertical space between worktop and cupboard is 490mm (470mm including cupboard "trim" - is that the right term?).

I'll have another look around to see what options that now allows me, but if anyone has any suggestions it would be very much appreciated.

cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's quite a reasonable height and things like Super Jolly or maybe even Major (?) would fit if you lose the hopper and use a lens hood. The only thing to remember is that grinders with a doser may need a bit more clear space to the right of them so you can thwack. OD grinders can be squeezed in a bit tighter as you don't need to stick your hand round the side in use. But we're talking marginal here.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@abraxas69

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28942-Compak-K3-Touch-Advance-Matt-Black-x-2-%A3275-each-inc-delivery

now £250

absolute bargain!


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> @abraxas69
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28942-Compak-K3-Touch-Advance-Matt-Black-x-2-%A3275-each-inc-delivery
> 
> ...


Would be a consideration if it came with the mini-hopper (or some other solution without invalidating warranty - not a clue if there are any?); £40 for the mini-hopper from BB - really!!? Ouch.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Get a lens hood from ebay for a few quid. It won't invalidate your warranty. I don't think these have the hopper interlock like the larger Mazzers does it? Would be a good alternative to a Mignon I'd have thought.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Take the hopper off and make something smaller to suit your needs. Not many domestic users make numerous drinks repeatedly so dose for your needs.

There are lots of plastic goods out there that can be used.

I have a Zenith under my cupboards, the hopper is a plastic drain pipe reducer with a lens hood on, it only takes imagination to come up with something.

IMHO the K3 will be better than the Mignon

Ian


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above.

(also if you think £40 rough for a small hopper look up how much it cost me for a "small" hopper for a mythos on the same site, eek!)

Just measured the 65e for comparison and fits, just, with the small hopper(&lid) on at 455mm so something slightly bigger might fit however.... width=approx 240m mm at widest base to allow for on off switch. Reason for the above is to show you could get a commercial type grinder under your cabinets that will be better in the long run than the mignon, nothing against the mignon at all, just don't rule out something with bigger burrs.

There are also a couple of forum members on here printuing 3D parts so may be able to knock you up short funnel or similar if wanted.

Hops of help

John


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a little extra, put self adhesive felt pads on the grinder feet/base and it slides under the cupboards with little effort.

Ian


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, very much appreciated. Going to have a think, or to put it another way, procrastinate...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You're in good company...









Use the additional time to possibly buy something for the longer term but not neccessarily more expensive than a mignon and then can as MrBoots2u would say, use the remainder to buy lots of lovely beans!

John


----------

